# Junkers Automatic - Dress(y) Watch



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got this watch from Mr Crowley a month or two ago. He originally bought it from Roy so I hope it qualifies to be in this section. Besides I got the camera I took the photos with from Roy so there's a definite Roy connection









I'm not going to go on about how many seconds it loses or how bombproof it is because I haven't got a clue







I wear it on special occasions - family birthdays, dinners etc when one of my normal watches would be a bit too big (not that anyone would mind which watch I wore). I occasionally wear it on other occasions too but not very often - just when I fancy wearing something different.

So here goes:

Case

This is in the tonneau style I think (rectangular but curved). It's made from stainless steel and is finely brushed all over the upper surfaces. The only polished surface is on the display back which is of the snap on design. The case is extremely well finished without a blemish on it anywhere and is slightly curved (though the case back is flat) to sit on the wrist a bit better. The dimensions are 32mm in diameter (35 including the crown), lug to lug is 44mm (lug width is 20mm) & height is 11mm.

Movement

This is the good ol' ETA2824. Not much needs to be said about it really. But I will anyway







- it's an automatic that can be manually wound as well, hacks and has a quickset date. This example has a gold finish, I'm not sure if this signifies that the movement is better built, or more accurate, than the plain version but it certainly makes it more interesting to look at









Dial, hands etc

Not one bit of lume anywhere on this watch. Given that it's unlikely to be worn by a member of the SAS on a night-time mission it doesn't really matter! It just adds to the classic look in my humble opinion. The polished skeleton hands have a blob of black at their tips to give a bit of contrast and aid in telling the time, the second hand is plain. The dial is well finished in a matt silver shade - almost like brushed alloy. The indices are, perhaps, just raised and polished sections of the matt dial finish. The hours are marked by numbers at 12, 6 & 9 with triangles for the others, except for 3 which is where the date window lives. There is no minute track. The only writing on the dial is "JUNKERS" midway between the hands and 12. The centre of the dial has a raised, corrugated section, I think this is supposed to represent the corrugated finish of the three engined transport plane (as used by the Germans in WW2 and after) the watch is named after (Junkers ju52 if my memory serves me well). Midway between the number 6 and the hands is the company logo (a figure with outstretched arms within a triangle - perhaps another link to the three engines on the plane?).

Strap

Very thick, well padded brown leather affair. It suits the watch perfectly and is very comfortable to wear (as is the whole watch). When it wears out it will be replaced with another brown leather one. I don't think a bracelet would suit the watch really (though a mesh one may look good).

Conclusion.

So that's pretty much it. It's a watch I enjoy wearing, keeps good time and it's different enough from what I usually wear to be noticed by friends and family. I think it's a classy, quality item and a definite keeper.

Many thanks for reading.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And here's a picture of the movement and case back

Ta muchly


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice one Paul - and a great pics!

Better than I could have done..............


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice watch and nice photos Paul ... but I couldn't wear a watch that dropped bombs on my granny


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

A nice watch and a fair review Paulus Paolo. Classy and quality stuff.

Must admit I wouldn't by a Henkel, Messerschmit, Junkers or Mercedes watch either...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Great photo's and review Paul, what set up do you use to achieve them? if you don't mind me asking.

MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mike

Thanks for the comments.

I didn't use a special set up at all really. I've just bought an Olympus Camedia C1400XL digital camera off Roy (there's a picture of it on the sales page). I think it's quite old now, only 1.4 megapixels - they are up to 5 or 6 megapixels (probably even more) now! I bought a couple of macro lenses (x2 and x4) for it off Eb*y for not much money and these are the results. There's no special lighting at all - just natural light through a frosted window and I take the photo from an angle to try and cut down on reflections. The above pictures were taken with the x4 macro lens, I'm still just experimenting and getting used to the camera, I delete most of the shots I take. Here's another picture of the same watch using the same lens and light source.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,missed this post,need to spend more time here









Cracking write up and great pics,well done mate


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I will have to get some macro lenses and have a play, I do like your style of watch photo's

MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Alex - I'm going to have a crack at either the Sekonda or Poljot I got off you next.

Mike - get the camera out and start snapping - I look forward to seeing the results


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

I disagree, that watch is not dressy............ it's efing classy.









Good pics too.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

excelent photos!!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how long Junkers have using the Poljot p3133 movement.

Just out of interest







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They have always used them in their mechanical chrono watches.


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)




----------

